# Should i get an 8 or a 7?



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm tad confused at the moment. I have 10+ 6 stringers and i wanna do something new

I've tryed 7's and i love them 

But i know inevitably i would tire of it and want an 8 

So help guys? 

Also willing for trades of my instruments for a 7 or an 8 xD


----------



## Empryrean (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Aerospace274 (Mar 7, 2011)

If you want an 8, skip seven string guitars. I went from nothing but 25.5" 6 strings to a 30" 8 string in like two days and it was a flawless transition. Now when I play or even hold my 6 stringers I feel like I'm missing something. It's just not the same for me any more, you know? I don't regret it at all. Remember that an 8 string is an 8, a 7 and a 6 all at the same time! In my opinion, there's nothing to lose and everything to gain!

Just please, be an 8 string guitarist not an 8TH string guitarist.


----------



## astm (Mar 7, 2011)

The only thing that you'll miss on 8 strings is the variety of products (bridges, pickups, guitar string sets, etc.)


----------



## Aerospace274 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, exactly that. If you go very long scale like I did, finding long enough strings will be an issue but it's not a huge one in my opinion! 8 string pickups are expanding fairly quickly too. EMG, Seymour Duncan, Lundgren, BKP and soon Dimarzio have all started making 8 string pickups. I know there are a few more but those are the 'main' pickup companies for 8 strings. Although if you buy a nice guitar with plans on gutting it and replacing the bridge and tuners and pickups then why buy that guitar in the first place?  Good thing to take note of regardless of your intent!


----------



## saovi (Mar 7, 2011)

One cool byproduct of going 8 is that it really strengthens your fingers. Love mine. The angle of attack is slightly different especially if you have smaller hands - fingers are more extended in the low notes than a six where they're more curled so to speak. An 8 also gives you next to unlimited options creatively imo. Also, when you go back to your sixes they'll play like butter - because of your work practicing on an 8 you might actually be a better guitarist overall - again, imo.

If you're thinking of getting a 7, cool, but if you think you'll want an 8, why not just get one now?


----------



## Steve-Om (Mar 8, 2011)

saovi said:


> One cool byproduct of going 8 is that it really strengthens your fingers. Love mine. The angle of attack is slightly different especially if you have smaller hands - fingers are more extended in the low notes than a six where they're more curled so to speak. An 8 also gives you next to unlimited options creatively imo. Also, when you go back to your sixes they'll play like butter - because of your work practicing on an 8 you might actually be a better guitarist overall - again, imo.
> 
> If you're thinking of getting a 7, cool, but if you think you'll want an 8, why not just get one now?



This.

I too had the same doubts about getting a 7 or an 8, and like one of the other guys told me, it is innevitable for you to want an 8 if you got a 7

thats why Im saving to get an Interceptor 828


----------



## jymellis (Mar 8, 2011)

both. if you have soooo many 6ers. a 7 AND an 8 shouldnt be "out of the ordinary" for you.


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 8, 2011)

Go with a longer scale 8 (27 minimum) just for the sheer fun factor.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 22, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> Go with a longer scale 8 (27 minimum) just for the sheer fun factor.


 

Lol iv ebeen looking at the schecter damien elite 8 actually. I like it its either that or an Agile 828 or a LTD sc 208 im at a cross roads haha i wanan go cheap but good quality and the guy above this one yeah i have a lot of 6ers i have 11 atm and i just want soemthing different plus noone around where i live plays 8s yet  ill be the first i want an 8 very bad im saving for one right now any suggestions on a cheap but good quality 8? 

and with agile is a neck pickup necesary ill be playing shows so its not like ill have time in songs to go to my neck pup


----------



## Explorer (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorry, I started to read your run-on sentence without capitalization and gave up.


----------



## Aerospace274 (Mar 22, 2011)

Is a neck pickup necessary? What kind of question is that? Ask yourself, not us. 
We can't advise you on your personal preference man. Do YOU think it's necessary? Even if you don't use it live you might want it for some other purpose! Like recording a clean section or soloing? I personally can't live without one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 22, 2011)

i like sevens a lot... i have a lot of them... i literally bought an 8 less than 10 minutes ago, though. i plan to tune it EBEADGBE so it'll be like a seven with a low E (which i think is the same low E for a bass in standard tuning...?) i think i could make good use of that on the clean channel... 

and don't deliberate over whether or not certain features are necessary. if you want them get them. you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 22, 2011)

Aerospace274 said:


> Just please, be an 8 string guitarist not an 8TH string guitarist.



You make a funny. I like.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Mar 23, 2011)

Haha my grammar was bad the last time i commented. Sorry I was tired  A neck pickup for me is mainly used for recording lead stuff but if i have an 8 string, I could just use a 6er for all the leader considering the 6 higher strings on a 8 are standard tuning.

I like Agile but I think i'm going to upgrade my amp first. I am currently using a Line 6 spider 3 75 watt. I'm upgrading to a Peavey Windsor Half Stack. 

But later in the year i'll probably get an Agile if they have any new models out around June-July


----------

